# TT Spares - BIG news



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Guys

I know this is a bit random but I do feel like the forum is my extended family, knowing so many of you on here and counting a lot of you as friends.

This weekend I proposed to Nicola and thank goodness she said yes , I did the whole down on 1 knee gig and I don't think I have ever seen such surprise, shock, joy and disbelief flash across someones face in such a short period :lol: . We have been together almost 5 years now and I think she thought the day would never come, if someone can put up with me for 5 years they must be a ruddy saint 

I now understand the whole down on one knee thing, as you are shaking so much standing up could lead to a collapse 

Anyway we are now engaged and it is still sinking in, we are planning to get married within the next 2 years and of course Nic is already on the case  :roll:

We also became an Uncle and Aunt again on Friday and were asked to be Godparents on Saturday so all in all a pretty massive weekend for all here at TT Spares 

Oh and Nic got a new Blackberry on Friday too which she is awfully excited about :lol:, but I think the Tiffany diamond ring just topped it 

Charlie


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Congratulations!

I hate this smiley, but in this instance, I think it's justified:
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

[smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Congrats to the pair of you      

Josh


----------



## Little_butterfly (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you 

It was the first time in my life I have been speechless! .... after saying yes that is 

And possibly the only time Charlie would rather I was not :lol: :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Awwww...congrats to you both!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Well done buddy!

Will meet you soon and be a big family as you say :lol:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Congrats! Free spares for all :mrgreen:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

congratulations mate


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Congratulations to you both


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice one buddy, great news


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!!!

Let the planning commence.......word of advice tho......leave the Bride to make all the decisions  We had a great arrangement, I sorted the wedding and phope sorted the honeymoon  :lol:










Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!
> 
> Let the planning commence.......word of advice tho......leave the Bride to make all the decisions  We had a great arrangement, I sorted the wedding and phope sorted the honeymoon  :lol:
> 
> ...


If you need a wedding planner ask Hev if you need to borrow the money for Hev's grand design ask Phope to arrange a loan for you :lol: Best wedding we have ever been to even if we were a bit late.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Congrats to you both.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Congrats to the both f you hope for many more years together


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Awwww congratulations to you both [smiley=sweetheart.gif] . Each and everyone of us will be expecting an invite to the big day you know


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations on your news mate! [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Many congratulations to you both! 

Are we all invited then? Being family an' all. :lol:

Great excuse for a momentous TT meet eh?? :lol: :lol: We could make an arch of strut braces and the pair of you could walk through!

Just a thought. :-*


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations once more Charlie. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

5 years you amacher :lol: I maneged to drag it out to 9 years befor popping the question. :wink:

Congratulations to the both of you [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Congratulations Charlie and Nic.. Fantastic News!!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I am DEFO bringing you some Yogurts next time as a celebration :lol: :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Can we see pics of Nic's ring?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Congrats mate.

Wife asked where u proposed?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you for all the congratulations both on this thread and the pm's too  I have just taken the ring in for adjustment as it was a tiny bit too big :-( Nic was very reluctant to hand it back 

9 years Daz  - Shazbat me old buddy, she would have dumped my sorry arse if I had made her wait that long  - It was quite funny as I had planned a romantic drive at sunset, but at lunchtime she was "moaning" that I am a committment phobe so I thought "right you bugger I'll show ya" and went to the car and dropped to one knee right there and then in the pub garden 

Cheers Paul, crunch corners are always a winner 

Keith, I think those pics sum things up nicely - particularly the 2nd one 

Erol, trust you to reduce the comments to such a base level 

Matt - as above I had picked a nice romantic spot to do it at sunset on Saturday night but the opportunity to shut her up so beautifully was just too good an opportunity to miss :lol: - you should have seen her face it was sheer poetry  It was actually in the pub garden where we are holding the next MK TTOC meet so it will always be a bit special to us both now 

Thanks again to everyone who has commented 

Charlie


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

CONGRATS TO BOTH (if u can afford diamonds where paying to much ) cheers salTTy


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

salTTy said:


> CONGRATS TO BOTH (if u can afford diamonds where paying to much ) cheers salTTy


I got a cracking deal from an antique shop  it is a platinum Tiffany ring and would have been a whopping £7k when new   (Nic already knows this but doesn't know how much I paid)  more than I can afford that's for sure so I borrowed the money from Mummy dearest  :lol: Nic is worth every penny of it 

Charlie


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Congratulations Charlie  (and Nic!)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Congratulations to you both [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

I think we should all be invited and i also feel a comedy wedding dance is in order


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Not used this smiley yet so once more...












Charlie said:


> I have just taken the ring in for adjustment as it was a tiny bit too big :-( Nic was very reluctant to hand it back


Are you not getting it powder coated black :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie I can't believe you did it now...  










I thought you were gonna do it on MonTTe, but congratulations to both of you!

Well done mate 

Love to you both,

Rich


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well done mate, mine keeps talking about Tiffany rings. My try looking at Antique dealers


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Tiffany Diamond Ring - Business must be good. :lol:

Now slash those prices and lets have some free stuff!!! 

Me first. I'll collect too... 

Congratulations to you both. [smiley=book2.gif]

Wish you all the best.

Tesh


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

denimblue225turbo said:


> Congratulations to you both [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> I think we should all be invited and i also feel a comedy wedding dance is in order


LOL cheers Glen, you haven't seen my dancing, it is comedy enough 



T3RBO said:


> Not used this smiley yet so once more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I nearly spat my beer all over the screen 



rustyintegrale said:


> Charlie I can't believe you did it now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know that was the plan and I certainly could not have beaten the location if I had waited, but I couldn't afford to let her get away 



ian222 said:


> Well done mate, mine keeps talking about Tiffany rings. My try looking at Antique dealers


Well worth a look mate , nearly plumped for a 1.5 carat Emerald cut ring but there were way too many visible inclusions :-( the shop owner told me I had a fantastic natural eye (just buttering me up obviously )

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT_Tesh said:


> Tiffany Diamond Ring - Business must be good. :lol:
> 
> Now slash those prices and lets have some free stuff!!!
> 
> ...


LOL you ain't the first to say that Tesh, I had to borrow the money, I was not prepared to buy something cheap as Nic is worth going into debt for to give her the ring she deserves 

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hooray Charlie!!!! Congrats to the both of you.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Cheers Ell 8)


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Congratulations to you both  So whens the wedding :?:


----------



## stallentire (Mar 7, 2009)

Charlie & Nic 
Congratultions to the both of you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

congratulations to both of you


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Firstly congratualtions,

Secondly, I feel for you, I proposed in October... I know its the most heart stopping moment in the world, especially the mini pause you get before she says yes... I did it at home, so I could grab the whiskey bottle!!!! also cause I had the champagne on the chill!!!!

Finally, you are in for hell! Iwe are 2 years exactly from our wedding, Church is already booked, and I am spending pretty much every weekend looking at "venues" for the do. Just nod and agree and you will do fine! also expect the abuse if you do not agree with something, If Nic is anything like Gayle its her way or no way!

Again Congrats. Next time I am MK way we can catch up for a nice cold beer and relive the single life!!!!!!


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

ALL the BEST


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry Charlie, WTF!!

So that night means nothing to you. What am going to do with all this baby oil, did you think about that? I'll throw the rubber sheets away too...

Congratulations....

Shamless plug for wife http://www.cherishedvintage.co.uk


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

markypoo said:


> Congratulations to you both  So whens the wedding :?:


Within the next 2 years definitely, depends upon where and how we do it - maybe next year Augustish.

We wanted to do it on a UK beach but have immediately found you need an address for the license so "the beach" won't work for that bit, possibly have to do a registry office job and have a blessing on the beach followed by a BBQ reception - we like the idea of a non formal do rather than a massive flouncy affair 



stallentire said:


> Charlie & Nic
> Congratultions to the both of you.


Cheers Scott 



SteveTDCi said:


> congratulations to both of you


Cheers Steve 



jammyd said:


> Firstly congratualtions,
> 
> Secondly, I feel for you, I proposed in October... I know its the most heart stopping moment in the world, especially the mini pause you get before she says yes... I did it at home, so I could grab the whiskey bottle!!!! also cause I had the champagne on the chill!!!!
> 
> ...


Absolutely mate just give me a bell if you are down this way and pop over for a chilled beverage and a fat cigar 



ausTT said:


> ALL the BEST


Cheers Pete 



denTTed said:


> Sorry Charlie, WTF!!
> 
> So that night means nothing to you. What am going to do with all this baby oil, did you think about that? I'll throw the rubber sheets away too...
> 
> ...


I thought we had agreed to keep that between just us and here you go plastering our secret night all over the forum :lol: , you ruddy "Chatty Kathy" I am sure Nic is keeping an eye on this thread so will see the link, cheers for that 

Charlie


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Charlie said:


> TT_Tesh said:
> 
> 
> > Tiffany Diamond Ring - Business must be good. :lol:
> ...


Shes not reading this, you dont have to ly :wink: :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Congratulations to you both

Wendy


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Well done mate - thats great news for you both


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Good news, congrats mate...

Next mod - baby seat in a roadster??


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Thats fab news, what colour is it. I like the gold blackberry... Oh and congrats on the other thingy thats happened.. :lol: 
Steve and Julie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

S16LAD said:


> Good news, congrats mate...
> 
> Next mod - baby seat in a roadster??


Cheers Si - er no not yet, but this little beauty came into the world at 11.31am on Friday 6 pounds 7 ounces. His name is Wade I am his Uncle 










enough to make me a bit broody 



stevecollier said:


> Thats fab news, what colour is it. I like the gold blackberry... Oh and congrats on the other thingy thats happened.. :lol:
> Steve and Julie


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I was waiting for this from someone and it had to be you :roll: :lol: :lol: It is the curve? and is black.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Congratulations and celebrations
You know the song..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

dooka said:


> Congratulations and celebrations
> You know the song..


Not really Rob :lol: can you phone me again on the premium £5 a minute number and sing it for me please 

See you tomorrow about 5pm

Charlie


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Congratualtions :mrgreen:

and i am impressed with what ring you got her, i bet she bouncing all over the place with a Tiffany ring

Shell


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Idiot [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Just messing mate :roll: she's a brave girl, congrats to the both of you :-*


----------



## Little_butterfly (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you all for kind messages.

I am really pleased with the ring it is beautiful   I would love to post a picture but as i am without it at the moment [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Im sure as soon as Charlie collects it he will no doubt take a picture and post it up

Thanks again

Nic


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

shell said:


> Congratualtions :mrgreen:
> 
> and i am impressed with what ring you got her, i bet she bouncing all over the place with a Tiffany ring
> 
> Shell


Cheers Shell, I was very pleased to be able to get such a beautiful ring for Nic, anything less would be overshadowed massively, rather than just slightly by her own personal beauty [smiley=sweetheart.gif]



Ady. said:


> Idiot [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> Just messing mate :roll: she's a brave girl, congrats to the both of you :-*


Cheers Ady we must keep it polite on open forum 

I wasn't planning to take a pic of it really, if Nic wants to that's cool 

Charlie


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] well done, good luck to the both of you


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations how many will you marry you are gifted with 4 in total brother!

Lol congrats mate!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Little_butterfly said:


> Thank you
> 
> It was the first time in my life I have been speechless! .... after saying yes that is
> 
> And possibly the only time Charlie would rather I was not


Congrats as well assuming your the famous other half!

Did he ask you in some romantic manner? Were the plod involved?

Well done congrats


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Congratulations Charlie and Nic.....where`s my invite ?  

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## tteireann (Jan 2, 2008)

Brilliant news Charlie!!

I've got 5 weeks until my wedding day, all I can say is keep the wedding day small or you'll end up spending the price of a new TTrs like we have!!! Fecking Irish Weddings!

Wish you all the best with the wedding plans! It's great fun.........

Liam


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful baby well done, next time it will be yours.. join the club best thing in the world is being a daddy!


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats Mr & Mrs TT Spares


----------



## Little_butterfly (Mar 25, 2010)

wallstreet said:


> Congrats as well assuming your the famous other half!
> 
> Did he ask you in some romantic manner? Were the plod involved?
> 
> Well done congrats


Yep im the other half....not sure about being famous though :? Maybe thats a different one :lol:

All very romantic, asked my dad for his permission, got down on one knee and presented me with a beautiful ring!   
What more could a girl want [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Little_butterfly said:


> What more could a girl want [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Well, I could tell you....but you'll find out soon enough after you're married!! :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Little_butterfly said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats as well assuming your the famous other half!
> ...


Perfect thats all i can say, defo get pics up of the ring, i'm excited to see your rock :mrgreen:

Shell


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Fingers crossed I pick it back up tomorrow.

Shell here is a link to the Tiffany site - it is Princess cut 0.70carat VVSI - H/I if that means anything to you 
http://uk.tiffany.com/Engagement/Item.a ... 2001/0/0/0

Charlie


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Stunning, absolutly stunning

[smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## Little_butterfly (Mar 25, 2010)

He is definitely in my good books!

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Little_butterfly said:


> He is definitely in my good books!
> 
> [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Right best milk it whilst I can :lol: :lol: is that because I got it back for you a day early and it is now firmly wedged on your finger 

xxxxxxxxxxx

Charlie


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Just seen this !

Many congratulations to you both.

 will it be a TT related wedding ? :wink:

GL TrevTT


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Charlie said:


> Fingers crossed I pick it back up tomorrow.
> 
> Shell here is a link to the Tiffany site - it is Princess cut 0.70carat VVSI - H/I if that means anything to you
> http://uk.tiffany.com/Engagement/Item.a ... 2001/0/0/0
> ...


SNAP!!!!!.....beautiful [smiley=sweetheart.gif] .....but then again, mine is exactly the same and I love it 

Hev x


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations both [smiley=cheers.gif] Nice one Charlie :wink:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats indeed Charlie & Nic [smiley=cheers.gif]

You better plan a nice big TT meet for the big day :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Trev TT said:


> Just seen this !
> 
> Many congratulations to you both.
> 
> ...


Cheers Trev - we may be going abroad so not sure, but if we have it here I would like to rock up at the venue in the TT with my best man, handbrake turn it at about 30mph and jump out in a TT Spares embroidered morning suit :roll: :roll: :lol:



Hev said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Fingers crossed I pick it back up tomorrow.
> ...


Your other half has exceptional taste 



Jamo8 said:


> Congratulations both [smiley=cheers.gif] Nice one Charlie :wink:


Cheers Martin 



TT51 said:


> Congrats indeed Charlie & Nic [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> You better plan a nice big TT meet for the big day :lol:


Cheers Neil  I think I may be overuled on that idea 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> http://uk.tiffany.com/Engagement/Item.a ... 2001/0/0/0


Simplistic yet stunning [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats Charlie & Nic!


----------

